# Hatchback cargo cover/shelf?



## binba (Nov 25, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Debating my next car purchase and a Cruze is one of the finalists.  And warming up to the hatchback... but being able to hide my cargo when parking in the city is a key requirement for me.
The used Hatchback Cruzes I test-drove were all missing the cargo shelf, although it's clear that there are cutouts for it in the trim. I now scoured the internet and couldn't find a single mentioning of said cover/shelf, not in the parts websites, not in accessory lists, not on this site. Here it is, in all its glory:








(from a NY Daily News review of the 2017 Cruze)

- What is the proper name of this part?
- Did it come with your Chevy?
- Where do you find it?

Thanks!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Cargo Cover is the correct name.

Appears to be standard on LT and above trim levels.

Rob


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you are buying from a dealer, try making them add one as a condition of the sale. Otherwise price one from a GM dealer and try knocking down your offer by that much.


----------



## Red Rocket (Sep 6, 2019)

Did you ever find a place you can order the cover? Mines missing and wanted to order it and can't find it online. I stopped by Chevy dealer/parts Dept today and said it's out of stock and I can't order now because of the strike. 

Told me they couldn't give me a parts number either. Is that true or some b.s. the dealer said. He did till me Chevy call it a cargo shade.


----------



## Red Rocket (Sep 6, 2019)

Bueller?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Red Rocket said:


> Did you ever find a place you can order the cover? Mines missing and wanted to order it and can't find it online. I stopped by Chevy dealer/parts Dept today and said it's out of stock and I can't order now because of the strike.
> 
> Told me they couldn't give me a parts number either. Is that true or some b.s. the dealer said. He did till me Chevy call it a cargo shade.


Definitely b.s. if it's made by Chevy, they can order it. The car is like 3 years old AT MOST, I mean I can't imagine what possible excuse they would have.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

As a follow up I suppose the strike could delay things but whenever they do get that sorted out you should have no problem ordering a new one.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Red Rocket said:


> Told me they couldn't give me a parts number either. Is that true or some b.s. the dealer said. He did till me Chevy call it a cargo shade.


I'm not sure why they couldn't give you a p/n - maybe they couldn't find the part. Of the 3 GM parts websites I was checking, I didn't get any hits on "cover" or "cargo cover", but "shade" worked at gmpartsgiant.com . However, I can't find a pic there or anywhere else to confirm it. Seems there may be two types - a rigid, hinged type, and a roll-up retractable (window-shade) type.

The part numbers I found: 84133890 (black) and 84133891 (atmosphere(??)).

Googling 84133890 gets me lots of hits at GM parts sites, but they all have the same, generic pic of the blue GM logo - ie, no pic of the actual part. You might keep poking around for a pic - maybe you can find it on eBay or Amazon. Or perhaps visit a dealer and see if they can verify it's what you want.

I'm leaning towards these two p/n's being the rigid cover. I think the retractable type may be a different p/n. But you need to verify it.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah maybe they got hung up on the semantics of the name but you can tell them where it is and they should start pulling up pics of parts on the car. Whatever it's called, you point to it and say "that's the one, order that please"

At least that's been my lifetime experience with dealership parts departments.


----------



## Red Rocket (Sep 6, 2019)

Thanks, I saw the part when I was at the dealership but they wouldn't give me a part number. They probably don't want people going home and getting it elsewhere for cheaper.

Was trying to see if I could get it ordered in quicker than waiting for the strike to end. They said they couldn't do anything until it's over


----------



## mentat76 (Nov 10, 2019)

Red Rocket said:


> Thanks, I saw the part when I was at the dealership but they wouldn't give me a part number. They probably don't want people going home and getting it elsewhere for cheaper.
> 
> Was trying to see if I could get it ordered in quicker than waiting for the strike to end. They said they couldn't do anything until it's over


Just saw this thread. I had I think a 2016 Cruze Hatch LT lease that i turned in last year but didnt realize I left out the cover.
It has 2 labels on it:

"Luggage Shade - B" (mine is the light grey color, atmosphere i think.
Barcode : 804314013980215384

The other label has :
8408 1823
4229800000000V
812786753 1631
6116305V02313325
D2RSB6

I'm in the metro detroit area if anyone wants it.


----------



## BlueTurtle18 (Dec 19, 2019)

Luggage shade would be the correct term to search for. I found just one on eBay tonight for $100.


----------



## Red Rocket (Sep 6, 2019)

Sorry I didn't have a update for this since it took almost 2 months after the strike ended for it to be delivered. I got the part number from a different dealership because the service guy was cool. Definitely won me over as a customer and worth the extra drive if I need anything done for my car.

Got it in the mail about 2 weeks ago and it's 84133890 and got it from GM parts mania for $77 with shipping. Lot cheaper than the stealership.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Mark-o (Feb 17, 2020)

Red Rocket said:


> Did you ever find a place you can order the cover? Mines missing and wanted to order it and can't find it online. I stopped by Chevy dealer/parts Dept today and said it's out of stock and I can't order now because of the strike.
> 
> Told me they couldn't give me a parts number either. Is that true or some b.s. the dealer said. He did till me Chevy call it a cargo shade.


I looked in EBay and they have one for sale for about $110.00, but for a 2018. I would like to know if it fits a 2019. I have dark windows and you can barely make out anything during the day, but I'm sure that if at night you shine a flashlight on the rear window, you might be able to see what's in there. (Chevrolet dealerships suck)


----------



## Red Rocket (Sep 6, 2019)

I would look at one of the GM direct parts websites (there's a bunch) and save the money. I got mine from GM parts mania and have the order number up in my previous post...mine is a 2017 but I don't think they changed any of the interior especially the hatch area. If you want I can take a picture later and post if you want to compare.


----------

